# Telecom jobs in Australia



## ibinujacob (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi...I am a telecom engineer with four years experience in cs core and ps core and currently work for Nokia Siemens as ps core engineer in India.I have just got the invite for visa application under skilled independent subclass 189.

In India telecom is a booming market and highly competitive with plenty of jobs.
Can anyone guide me on the job prospects in telecom in Australia. 
What baffles me is they are granting me a visa because it is a skill in shortage but there are hardly any jobs to be seen in the job portals.....
Where do I search for the telec


----------



## arpit.waj (Dec 22, 2012)

ibinujacob said:


> Hi...I am a telecom engineer with four years experience in cs core and ps core and currently work for Nokia Siemens as ps core engineer in India.I have just got the invite for visa application under skilled independent subclass 189.
> 
> In India telecom is a booming market and highly competitive with plenty of jobs.
> Can anyone guide me on the job prospects in telecom in Australia.
> ...


What i heard is that you need to be onshore first to see jobs !!
There are openings but yes not in abundance. I am in similar boat.Hope for best.

Good luck !


----------



## ausmover (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Ibinujacob & Arpit,

How is your job hunt going on in Telecom sector? Have you folks reached Australia?

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ibinujacob (Dec 16, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi Ibinujacob & Arpit,
> 
> How is your job hunt going on in Telecom sector? Have you folks reached Australia?
> 
> ...


Telecom ...(especially Mobile telecom) is not a really hot field to be in Oz is what I have realised.
However if you are into fiber optics then there are plenty of jobs.
I will me moving only in June and tried applying for few via seek and linkedin.When I follow it up later they say that there are already 100+ applicants, all ready to join asap so I will not even be considered if I am not in Oz.
There is negligible demand and too much supply.
From what I have heard from friends there, the markets suddenly flooded with PR's.

Also as a side note..if you are planning to do some International certifications like CCNA wait till you are in OZ.It will cost a few thousand more but has more value.They absolutely distrust certifications done in India because they have caught numerous cases of fraud by Indians.
OZies value Honesty. For same reason do not brag in one's resume. Only write whats true.


----------



## ausmover (Apr 19, 2013)

ibinujacob said:


> Telecom ...(especially Mobile telecom) is not a really hot field to be in Oz is what I have realised.
> However if you are into fiber optics then there are plenty of jobs.
> I will me moving only in June and tried applying for few via seek and linkedin.When I follow it up later they say that there are already 100+ applicants, all ready to join asap so I will not even be considered if I am not in Oz.
> There is negligible demand and too much supply.
> ...


Thanks Ibinujacob for your response and insight.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi There,

I have been in the Telco industy for 14 years. I moved from South Africa to Australia in 2010 and there are plenty jobs in Telco. Telstra/Optus (the larger telco's) always have positions available. Lots of the smaller players have positions too.

Dylan


----------



## emma123 (May 6, 2013)

hi Dylan,
i m in melbourne from past 4 months and haven't got any requirement post anywhere related to telecom especially telecom testing field.
tried directly on telstra or any other telecom directly i didnt help.it will be of great help if you can let me know if any consultants or any other ways to get to know about these requirements.

regards,
emma123


----------

